# 2008 Corrado!!!



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*2008 Carrado!!!*

I just got a new Road & Track and flipped through a couple of pages to find this beauty.


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! ('97Trek2.0)*

This is interesting because I haven't heard anything about this yet... Hmmmmm


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (06DeepBlack)*

Neither had I. I even searched google and couldn't find a single thing about it. That is the reason why I thought I would post it up in here for the world to see. Any of you Vortex staffers know anything else about this car???


_Modified by '97Trek2.0 at 12:14 PM 11-7-2005_


----------



## Little Joe (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! ('97Trek2.0)*


----------



## Matt-K (Jan 21, 2005)

interesting


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! ('97Trek2.0)*

I don't think You are able to see the road through that windshield


----------



## madfella (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! ('97Trek2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’97Trek2.0* »_I just got a new Road & Track and flipped through a couple of pages to find this beauty. 

What page is that on?? I can't find it...


----------



## Tone337 (May 2, 2002)

Nice Photochop! (whoever did it) 
It looks pretty cool and way too agressive for lowly VW. What are those wheels, 22's?


----------



## madfella (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (Tone337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tone337* »_*Nice Photochop!* (whoever did it) 
It looks pretty cool and way too agressive for lowly VW. What are those wheels, 22's?

X2
I am 99% sure it's not in the magazine. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ghostface (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (madfella)*

Anyone remember Micro Machines? That's what it reminds me of, looks like a toy, albeit a really cool one


----------



## mrdiavolo (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (madfella)*

Same pic was posted here a week ago. They also mentioned a possible chop of the new Tiburon concept.
http://www.carspyshots.net/zerothread?id=16896


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (madfella)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madfella* »_What page is that on?? I can't find it...









Page 28 of the December issue. The issue should have the new ZO6 and Viper Coupe on the cover.
I think it might be a photochop as well but it still looks cool. Right next to the picture it says "Photo illustration by Larson"


_Modified by '97Trek2.0 at 3:35 PM 11-7-2005_


----------



## madfella (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! ('97Trek2.0)*

Mine has a Porshe Cayman on the front cover?!?


----------



## madfella (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! ('97Trek2.0)*

Can you scan the whole page? It's not on pg 28, pg 28 has a 2003 Long Term Test Mini Cooper...


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (madfella)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madfella* »_X2
I am 99% sure it's not in the magazine. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Here is the full scan. Don't ever question my integrity. Do you want full digital photos of the magazine as well?


























Edit: Here are some full digital pics to prove my point even more. 


_Modified by '97Trek2.0 at 3:30 PM 11-7-2005_


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (madfella)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madfella* »_Can you scan the whole page? It's not on pg 28, pg 28 has a 2003 Long Term Test Mini Cooper...









You are looking at the November issue. This is the cover of the issue.









_Modified by '97Trek2.0 at 1:37 PM 11-7-2005_


_Modified by '97Trek2.0 at 3:24 PM 11-7-2005_


----------



## TransRV (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! ('97Trek2.0)*

You know what would be tight, if VW would make a truck, I would buy that, then I could justify spendind good money on VW quality, but have a truck to Git 'R Done.


----------



## OGSN0 (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: ('97Trek2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’97Trek2.0* »_Here is the full scan. Don't ever question my integrity. Do you want full digital photos of the magazine as well?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Don't F With Mk3 2.0 owners!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (TransRV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TransRV* »_You know what would be tight, if VW would make a truck, I would buy that, then I could justify spendind good money on VW quality, but have a truck to Git 'R Done.

there you go the new Sport Trac GTI


















_Modified by ~kInG~ at 12:54 PM 11-7-2005_


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (OGSN0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OGSN0* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Don't F With Mk3 2.0 owners!
















I sold that car over 2 years ago, but she sure was a good car. Look at my signiture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by '97Trek2.0 at 2:29 PM 11-7-2005_


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Wonder what the price tag will be if and when this thing shows up. If its running up against the BMW and Cayman...oh boy.


----------



## Little Joe (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (~kInG~)*



























_Modified by CrssEyedNSmilin at 9:16 PM 11-7-2005_


----------



## Tone337 (May 2, 2002)

*Re: (mrdiavolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrdiavolo* »_Same pic was posted here a week ago. They also mentioned a possible chop of the new Tiburon concept.
http://www.carspyshots.net/zerothread?id=16896

















Nice find, it's almost identical. Stretched front and lowered roof, it's the same car! Not bad for a Hyudai, minus the headlights.


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_Wonder what the price tag will be if and when this thing shows up. If its running up against the BMW and Cayman...oh boy.

I would like to know that as well.
Does anybody else subscribe to R&T and can back me up on this?


_Modified by '97Trek2.0 at 2:33 PM 11-7-2005_


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: ('97Trek2.0)*

I'm sure you well imformed guys know there is a new TT coming next year? Aluminum I heard? Maybe they will bagde a VW version of it?


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! ('97Trek2.0)*


----------



## dmamayek (Oct 7, 2004)

similar but too different than the tib concept.... Note the duct on the side, different shaped rear/side windows....
looks more like an aston martin to me, if its a photoshop.


----------



## madfella (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: ('97Trek2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’97Trek2.0* »_
Here is the full scan. *Don't ever question my integrity.* Do you want full digital photos of the magazine as well?


Dude, I'm sorry, I made a mistake. I was looking at Nov. issue. Take a vicodin...geeez.


----------



## madfella (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (OGSN0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OGSN0* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Don't F With Mk3 2.0 owners!
















Wow, I won't from now on!!!


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (madfella)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madfella* »_Dude, I'm sorry, I made a mistake. I was looking at Nov. issue. Take a vicodin...geeez.









Just wanted to prove my point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm sure you will get the issue in the mail in a couple of days.


----------



## polanhe (Mar 8, 2004)

I posted some info in the corrado Forum, and so other newbies like me posted this information...

We got attacked by the 'oldies' and the threads were closed in less than 10 minutes


----------



## sebastianjbauer (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (CrssEyedNSmilin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrssEyedNSmilin* »_









Proof that people with a user name like yours should not attempt Photoshop experiments.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

That has got to be the worst photoshop I have ever seen.







Obviously no effort was put in, but whenever I look at it I laugh my ass off.


----------



## CODE7-C (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (Fantomasz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fantomasz* »_I don't think You are able to see the road through that windshield









Yeah I know - that's the first thing that came to my - BLIND SPOTS galore


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

VW already makes a saviero truck sold in lower latin countrys all the way down to brazil.

Hot ass truck comes with 4x100 17" longbeaches. Now tell me you wouldn't kill to have those on ur MK2 GTI.


----------



## PERRY92SLC (Aug 23, 2004)

I have a subscription and saw it today. You're no liar.


----------



## OGSN0 (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: ('97Trek2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’97Trek2.0* »_I sold that car over 2 years ago, but she sure was a good car. Look at my signiture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by '97Trek2.0 at 2:29 PM 11-7-2005_

hmm... maybe I should change that to read, "Don't mess with people that used to own 2.0 equipped MK3 Jettas!!!" or something. anyways, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tcpip (Sep 22, 2005)

How about a new Scirocco ...
http://www.wheels24.co.za/Whee....html


----------



## oddflavor (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: ('97Trek2.0)*

I can't believe it will be all that affordable.
I think my '93 SLC was $26,500 brand new.
Fiffteen years later (2008) that's still quite a chunk of change.
Who knows.
Hope they build it!


----------



## bobturk (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! ('97Trek2.0)*

not gonna happen


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (madfella)*

no it is real, the latest Road & Track with the ZO6 and Viper SRT10 on the cover, i have seen it.


----------



## TheMessenger (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (bobturk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobturk* »_not gonna happen

Road & Track and any other auto mag are trying to sell subscriptions. They print anything
VWAG is in the business of selling cars, so when THEY say that there is a " New Corrado " on tap, let us know. Otherwise stop posting this printed garbage.
T


----------



## oddflavor (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (TheMessenger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMessenger* »_
Road & Track and any other auto mag are trying to sell subscriptions. They print anything
VWAG is in the business of selling cars, so when THEY say that there is a " New Corrado " on tap, let us know. Otherwise stop posting this printed garbage.
T

Relax Dude.


----------



## DPGsince85 (Feb 24, 2004)

*PVW*

I can't wait to read the Aug 2018 issue of PVW when that car has a Beetle front end on it and its a big deal


----------



## rev2red (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: PVW (DPGsince85)*

I see this thread is a real touchie subject, but who cares.
I have no ideal if this "new" Corrado is coming or not...








What does seem exciting is the one of the projected lumps.
1.4L Dual charged turbo/SC. This enigne will be on the upcoming Golf GT. 
I believe it's rated at 166tq @36mpg. 
Can you say A1 swap...!


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (Matt-K)*

its ****ing nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Pifiu)*

Ill take one


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

thats pretty hott


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drewspeed* »_Why is it, every couple of years or so VW, or someone trying to play a cruel joke fronting as VW , throws together something with two doors and makes all the people go ga-ga over it by calling a Corrado or a Scirroco. People, there is a reason why they stopped selling them, there is a reason why GM axed the Firebird AND the Camaro as well as the Eldorado. There is very little room in the crowded markets for a coupe (too many rebadged SUVs). Please let those two glorious cars from VWs past lay in peace not to be disturbed again. If VW wants to build a coupe, thats cool. But hopefully they will think of a new name and stop trying to whore out their past like they did with the new beetle.


----------



## trailblazer (Nov 4, 2005)

Well folks, I have to say, I'm excited. If a Corrado comes out in 2008, I'm definately taking it out for a test drive. I used to have the last Corrado, and it was one bad ass car. I drive a Jetta VR6 right now, and would love to trade that for the new Corrado. 
I've seen a bunch of pics of the 'new' Corrado/Scirocco/Vivo. The pic in R&T looks nice. I saw another cartoon pic which looked good. Anyone have any other pics of the potential new Corrado?


----------



## billetfront (Sep 16, 2005)

pretty nice if its true


----------



## JKREW (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: (billetfront)*

It's never going to happen. Trust me on this one.


----------



## EPWolfy18T (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (JKREW)*

Yeah, I thought this wasn't going to happen - it would be nice though








VW has to do something in the US to kickstart slumping sales...


----------



## alfamitch (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! ('97Trek2.0)*

Thats horrible. Looks like it weights at least 3000lbs.


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

looks like all of the new garbage VW is puuting out now!.


----------



## TeknoGTI (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! ('97Trek2.0)*

This is another one i found for the 2008 VW 2x2 (Corrado/Scirocco?)








LOL, I guess we will see what it will look like in 2008. 
Edit: Now that I look at the thread again, looks like this pic my be a double post, but the link on the other guys reply didnt work for me.











_Modified by TeknoGTI at 1:39 PM 11-17-2005_


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (mrdiavolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrdiavolo* »_Same pic was posted here a week ago. They also mentioned a possible chop of the new Tiburon concept.
http://www.carspyshots.net/zerothread?id=16896


















WOW the tiburonne has corrado curves!!








I want one now ..(damm that is a tight ride)


----------



## trailblazer (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't like the way the silver one looks. Looks too plain... However, the red pic, damn!


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: ('97Trek2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’97Trek2.0* »_
I would like to know that as well.
Does anybody else subscribe to R&T and can back me up on this?

_Modified by '97Trek2.0 at 2:33 PM 11-7-2005_

I got your back ! I just opened up my R&T yesterday. received it in the mail a few days ago. Sure enough my jaw hit the floor!! Does NOT look like a photoshop. aLL the SCIROCCO guys were shooting down rumours of a New Scirocco. Turns out rumours weren't so false after all. So it's Corrado.


----------



## z50_Jumper (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (Loshambo)*

And dont forget this one...


----------



## TheMessenger (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (Loshambo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Loshambo* »_
I got your back ! I just opened up my R&T yesterday. received it in the mail a few days ago. Sure enough my jaw hit the floor!! Does NOT look like a photoshop. aLL the SCIROCCO guys were shooting down rumours of a New Scirocco. Turns out rumours weren't so false after all. So it's Corrado. 

If it's in print it must be true...









Show me where *VWAG* actually released this information....
T


_Modified by TheMessenger at 3:57 PM 11-18-2005_


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (TheMessenger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMessenger* »_If it's in print it must be true...









Show me where *VWAG* actually released this information....
T

_Modified by TheMessenger at 3:57 PM 11-18-2005_































I have to AGREE Just because R&T has this doesnt mean is on VW's Website or anything, R&T is a Magazine witch profits on intrest. Well it does look nice however i would like to see more resembaleince to the current C


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (TransRV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TransRV* »_You know what would be tight, if VW would make a truck,....
















At least they bought a good design , eh !


----------



## El Mariachi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote »_VW already makes a saviero truck sold in lower latin countrys all the way down to brazil.

Hot ass truck comes with 4x100 17" longbeaches. Now tell me you wouldn't kill to have those on ur MK2 GTI.

I've taped one when I was there on holiday








Never saw one in europe before.


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (El Mariachi)*

i hope this turns out like the Concept R
not as in how it looks, but as in it will be officially nixed by VWAG so these threads can stop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SilvBullit (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

I am a faithful reader of many auto magazines, and I must say, they are not tabloids like you pesimists like to attempt to compare them to. They are not in the business of lying, as a matter of fact, they only look more credible when they are the first to present this info when it is infact, true. I cannot recall one car magazine "scoop" that didn't come true later down the road unless the automaker itself decides to scrap the project which VW could feasibly do. But as of now, VW says they are releasing a coupe. In one particular press release from a SEMA show a VW rep made mention of a 2+2 coupe later down the road that harkened back to the Scirrocco. Now, what they call it and what it REALLY looks like is definitely in question.
The REAL problem is that you guys never mention that it should be rear-drive or at least all wheel drive since front drive in what I would guess to be around a $30k-$35k price range is a poor design for a true sports car especially considering the competition. I would probably buy a used 330is or Infiniti G35 Coupe for that money and get the beauty of rear-drive. Basically, rear-drive, I would buy it....all wheel, maybe....front drive, no way. My 2 cents.


_Modified by SilvBullit at 7:37 PM 11-20-2005_


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (SilvBullit)*

Forget it guys....this is never gunna happen. Besides this thing is too heavy too complicated and too expensive to be something in the same vein as the rado. Not to mention the excellent Sirocco.


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (golf strom)*

accually look at sales numbers and looke at coupes and stuff nissan300z doing well in certian markets, Mits Eclipse has been a sucess, even the beetle the TT so why wouldent VW do it they did it before and it was a hit.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (aslater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aslater* »_accually look at sales numbers and looke at coupes and stuff nissan300z doing well in certian markets, Mits Eclipse has been a sucess, even the beetle the TT so why wouldent VW do it they did it before and it was a hit.









Because likely since it would be built in very low volumes and the site for production would be in Germany. Simply put it would cost a fortune.
and would not find many buyers. I think the EOS will be a bomb as well, at least here in NA.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (madfella)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madfella* »_
X2
I am 99% sure it's not in the magazine. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

No, I was at Borders reading Road and Track and I came across it too. And being that I used to own a Corrado and haven't heard anything about a new one coming out, I seriously doubt that they know what they're talking about. And who are they getting their sources from?


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (Color-rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Color-rado* »_looks like all of the new garbage VW is puuting out now!.
 ilove my rado but if its anything like the junk i see or they put out now ill relish in my ancient corrado while 40 year old men rejuvenate there youth


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

That's a nice photoshop job that someone did. 
It's not even close to what the car would look like, but it does have some nice touches.

_Quote, originally posted by *z50_Jumper* »_And dont forget this one...


----------



## SilvBullit (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

You guys are missing the point. It needs to be rear-drive to be competitive in the market. VW needs to know this. I love VW and would love to see them compete with the Japanese companies but they just aren't offering the horsepower numbers or performance of the Japanese. The market has proven popular enough to devote a coupe to and VW should take it seriously. There needs to be something to bridge the gap between the performance-oriented Porsche brand and VW because the popular sports cars are right in that niche and price point. This thread should be about _convincing_ VW to build it, not being a pessimistic turd and saying it can't be done...it should be done!


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (SilvBullit)*

TRUE THAT good words .....even though i had to talk it over with my sociology professor


----------



## rice4dinner (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (SilvBullit)*


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: (rice4dinner)*


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: (SilvBullit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilvBullit* »_ But as of now, VW says they are releasing a coupe. In one particular press release from a SEMA show a VW rep made mention of a 2+2 coupe later down the road that harkened back to the Scirrocco. Now, what they call it and what it REALLY looks like is definitely in question.


Poeple around here seem to be ignoring this tidbit of information. Here is the part of the VW press realease that mentions the new coupe.

_Quote »_ VW’s current technical strengths and enriched model lines are simply one wave of a torrent of new models, including a new Passat with a larger, more powerful V6, the next GTI, the Eos hardtop convertible, *and, further down the line, a 2+2 sport coupe that hearkens to the heyday of the Scirocco.* Look for more exciting Volkswagens at next year’s SEMA Show.


----------



## 93vr (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: (Hajduk)*

it could come out but i doubt it will be re-named the corrado or scirocco


----------



## ElixXxeR (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (93vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93vr* »_it could come out but i doubt it will be re-named the corrado or scirocco

Exactly. A coupe may come from VW in the future, but it won't wear the badge Corrado or Scirocco.


----------



## 2fastCorrados (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (ElixXxeR)*

said to say that mag is a little behind. in the corrado forums that pic has surfaced a million times. i dunno why they are showing it now. ah, well no more corrados or sciroccos. they might eventually make a coupe, but it def will not be on the Mark 5 platform. or else they would have done so already.
ah ce la vie.
happy thanksgiving


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (2fastCorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2fastCorrados* »_said to say that mag is a little behind. in the corrado forums that pic has surfaced a million times. i dunno why they are showing it now. ah, well no more corrados or sciroccos. they might eventually make a coupe, but it def will not be on the Mark 5 platform. or else they would have done so already.
ah ce la vie.
happy thanksgiving

IF they ever decided to bring a coupe like the Sirocco and it was the modern reincarnation ( affordable, light weight, good handling, solid build, simplistic, and devoid of gadgets) I might be interested. Do we think VW could build a german competitor for the civic coupe??? I wish.


----------



## feeshta (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (SilvBullit)*

The Corrado that makes it to these shores will most probably be an R36 based all wheel drive version. They might aso do a front drive 2.0T version which would be a nice car but nothing exceptional. Rear drive makes no sense for VW finatially. They would need to desgn a rear drive system from scratch. That is not going to happen. It will be AWD, not RWD which is fne with me. I just wish VW would offer an AWD system without the front wheel bias.
I think this could be a real success as long as VW gets the look right. The original Corrado is the best looking car VW ever built by far, especially the G60 version. Well if you change the wheels on the G60 anyways. The new one needs to be based on the original's lines, not that squashed blob looking thing in the photochops above. That is truly a ridiculous estimation of how an actual vehicle might look. 
If VW brings a R36 based AWD version here, and makes it look similar to the original corrado, it will be a hit.


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (feeshta)*









Volkswagen has stepped up to the ranks of the M3, MCoupe, S2000, RX8 and others with The New Corrado 2Motion - VW's first true sports car. 
The German automaker has not produced a sports coupe since the original Corrado's production ceased in the mid-90's and has decided to answer the cries of devoted VW enthusiasts across the globe. 
A true "dual use" road/track car which shines in either arena with precision of the MCoupe, nimbleness of the S2000 and unparalleled style.
Rear Wheel Drive, 50/50 Weight Distribution, Mind blowing handing and Loads of liquid Horsepower and Torque coming together in a package so complete - it has sent automakers everywhere back to the drawing boards.
Stay tuned for updates on this impressive new vehicle and VW's decision to finally produce a true sports car.

MKV Corrado 2Motion
Advancement in traction control technology has virtually eliminated the problems associated with RWD vehicles in the past
An improvement over FWD and AWD vehicles, 2Motion will change the paradigm of RWD vehicles
Drivers can switch 2motion traction control on or off with the push of a button for spirited and track driving
18" lightweight wheels and wide, low profile tires provide plenty of grip and stunning appeal
Wheels at the corners, where they should be on a high performance road car
13" cross-drilled rotors with state of the art ABS provide instant stopping power without brake fade
Alloy chassis, hood, door skins and hatch, along with other composites help trim the new Corrado to it's nimble 2400lb curb weight for the R32 Sport and Wolfsburg models and 2700lb for the W8T Autobahn.
50/50 Front-to-Rear Weight Distribution provides the ultimate foundation for not only an amazing road car, but track car with the handling and "stick" unseen since BMW retired it's E30 M3.
Sophisticated and functional interior which has long set VW apart from the competition
The onboard driving/performance computer records every aspect of your driving experience to the in-dash memory card. Drivers may transfer it to their personal pc or laptop to graph, map and track figures such as acceleration times, G-forces, Horsepower and more.
0-100km Acceleration Times: Sport: < 5.2 seconds | Wolfsburg: < 4.6 seconds | Autobahn: < 3.8 seconds


US Models and Specifications:


Sport..........................Wolfsburg...................................Autobahn 
280HP R32.............330HP R32-vortech.........400 HP W8T - W8 Turbo 
- 2Motion Advanced Traction Control Technology RWD 

STANDARD OPTIONS: 
- 6speed manual transmission - *Sequential Manual Gearbox available
- 5 levels of adjustable suspension - 1 track, 1 street, 1 comfort and 2 customizable levels
- 5 pre-programmed ECU mappings, 1 performance, 1 standard, 1 economy and 2 customizable mappings
- Driving/Performance Computer



21,000 US 23,000 US 25,000 US 




_Modified by theVWrobot at 3:56 PM 11-25-2005_


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (theVWrobot)*

i found this in eurotuned.com...this would be the corrado that i buy like my texers say it has to stay true to the original lines and it will be a success........as far as the price goes i would even pay up to 40k for the topline model if it looked like this


----------



## SilvBullit (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (theVWrobot)*

Your right, probably no rear wheel drive. They could just steal the Cayman's flat-six and transaxle and toss it in there! Realistically though, it at least needs to be far lighter than the MKV platform and come with limited slip and maybe at least a 2.0t in a higher state of tune than the GTI. AWD and a potent ?forced induction?







VR6 would put it right in the running for my money. 
It is hard to really duplicate the original Corrado because it was an upscale coupe with alot of options the Golf didn't have at the time while the GTI was stripped and light. Now, the GTI is loaded with features and weight so it sort of took some of the Corrado's attributes. In other words, for the new Corrado to be true to it's predecessor it would basically be a GTI that looks alot meaner. I think that would be a mistake unless it was meaner AND cheaper AND lighter, that would be the only way for VW to make sales...and yes, for me it needs to definitely resemble the original.


----------



## EuroWhaT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (sebastianjbauer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sebastianjbauer* »_
Proof that people with a user name like yours should not attempt Photoshop experiments.










hahahahahahahahahah. that made my night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (EuroWhaT)*

well the way i see it ....anybody that wants a lighter MK4 knows how to do it, it shouldnt be the reason VW doesnt produce them because with that kinda power as listed it would need the weight to make it a nice ride just like the MK4....BUT.as my dear friend silvrbllit said it would have to be an aggressive looking GTI and thats mostly what the corrado is anyway







with the nice seats (and the GTIs had the option anyway







)...so VW doesnt have to reinvent the wheel there selling touregs for the same price as MERCEDES







and phaetons for the price of A8s so let them make a GOOD mistake and reproduce the corrado!!


----------



## SilvBullit (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (theVWrobot)*

Yeah, the Corrado was a great mistake now that you mention it...


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (SilvBullit)*

i love my mistake!!


----------



## ChrisM2k2 (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (theVWrobot)*

seriously man, corrados are sick, why are you talking when you own a 1990 rx7. The later 93's are nice, but a 90, give me a break.


----------



## SilvBullit (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (ChrisM2k2)*

ChrisM2k2, I seriously hope you are kidding....as I was with the Corrados being a mistake thing obviously as I have owned two and completely rebuilt both. But, assuming you are not, a 1990 RX7 is nearly an identical short block (if you want to call it that) to the 93 and later RX7s and will run circles around your front-drive, poorly weight distributed Corrados on a road course or a drag strip, I know, I've had two. I am not quite sure why the later models are sweet and the older ones all of a sudden relegated to your opinion of ****. Personally, opinionated tools like yourself have no right to be present here. Numbers talk and respecting various cars is not subjective but purely logical when bowing to a superior auto. So next time I roast a boosted MK2 VW instead of giving him a polite nod and thumbs-up, I'll give him the finger in your name because I think his car is lame. Cheers moron...
(Side note, I personally do not think MK2s are lame.)


----------



## rice4dinner (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (SilvBullit)*

Haha....this is me ---->


----------



## SilvBullit (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (rice4dinner)*

Oh yeah, almost forgot, my RX7 (for sale if anyone wants a pristine Turbo 2) came factory with FOUR-piston calipers on the front, INDEPENDENT rear suspension (no torsion beam, read: not independent) aluminum suspension parts, REAR drive, 50/50 weight distribution, and all the elctronics work with 149000 miles on the body! Unlike both of my Corrados which needed some electric system help and had rusty suspension components. So please...give credit where credit is due, the cars are great. I do, I still love Corrados given their shortcomings. 
PS, I will trade my RX7 for a MKIII VR6 GTI or a VR6 Corrado or a E36 BMW with lots o' miles if you know of one.







Now VW, BUILD A CORRADO AGAIN!


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

thats an awesome looking car!


----------



## american trash (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (IchBinDarren)*

I really hope VW goes forward with the new Corrado - the older ones are so much fun to drive (when they work).
Makes me miss my G60...


----------



## theVWrobot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: (american trash)*

i dont miss the g60


----------



## CButcher35 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (theVWrobot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theVWrobot* »_ ilove my rado but if its anything like the junk i see or they put out now ill relish in my ancient corrado while 40 year old men rejuvenate there youth

I totally agree!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gtisteff (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re:*


----------



## phaetonmeister (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (TheMessenger)*

Are you are betting man???? The car is coming.....be a believer Brother.....


----------



## SilvBullit (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (phaetonmeister)*

Whoever did that last chop...mmmmm. I would buy that Corrado no matter if it was pedal powered. That thing is perfect! I certainly hope that is a VW sketch that they are basing the car from.


----------



## Chubbs GTI (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!! (SilvBullit)*

Hey VW Exec's if you are reading this:
BUILD A NEW CORRADO 
keep it under 30K
give it 250hp, rwd or awd, a 6 speed 
and ill order the first one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Carrado!!!*

As far as I'm concerned all VW has to do is let the caballeros at SEAT do their styling.


----------



## trailblazer (Nov 4, 2005)

If a new Corrado comes out. Damn! I'll surely buy one. 
One of my regrets was not buying a Corrado SLC VR6 in 1994-1995. I should have saved up, bought one cash, and taken care of it as if it was my own baby. And I could still drive it today, 10 years later, and not look like a dork! There's something to be said about that. 
I had a 90 G60 Corrado, that I lost in an accident. 
If the new rendition is anything like the last, with 250hp, we're going for a ride! I'm also watching the new Bimmer Z4 coupe release closely. But if the Corrado comes out, I want one!


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

lets just hope it can compare to the original corrado


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_lets just hope it can compare to the original corrado

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (wickedfast87gti)*

Say it with me now fella's...*SCIROCCO* .








http://www.autoweek.com/articl...03362


----------



## ScrapeIfYourMexican (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (StockTDI)*

scirocco does make more sense, i believe VAG did say there would never be another corrado... scirocco on the other hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (ScrapeIfYourMexican)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScrapeIfYourMexican* »_scirrocco does make more sense, i believe VAG did say there would never be another corrado... scirrocco on the other hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yep the Rocco was just great affordable fun. Especially the 84-86 GT. Solid, inexpensive, and FUN FUN FUN!


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

The second generation Scirrocco was called Corrado. It's the same car folks. Just like a Bora is a Jetta, and a Rabbit is a Golf.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_The second generation Scirrocco was called Corrado. It's the same car folks.

More like the third generation, but yeah.


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm not sure if anybody has posted this pic before (there are that many different interpretations it's hard to keep track).








It was in last weeks Auto Express here in the UK.
If it's going to look like this then I want one. And they had better call it Scirocco.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_
If it's going to look like this then I want one. And they had better call it Scirocco.

More importantly it better BE like the MKII Scirocco.
Just say NO to big stereos, gadgets galore, a high sticker price and excess weight!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*

Ooooh... That's the best rendition I've seen to date. I'm all for reviving the Scirocco name, but I'll still take that car as a Corrado! Here's my request for FWD with the 2.0 16vT FSI engine. I think that's most in line with the Scirocco spirit. And, give it to me spartan and lighter than the GTI, too. If they released as a Corrado... I'd still want the lighter (and more tunable) 4cyl, but AWD would be a nice addition. It'd make sense to drop the 3.2 or 3.6l VR6 in there in tribute to the SLC.
But, then we'd have to make due with a luxurious interior, sound system, and all that fancy stuff, too.







Something tells me that an opulent Corrado would give the TT some unwanted competition, though. So, maybe we'll be "safe" from VW Bloat this time.


----------



## roccodpeekotrain82 (Apr 7, 2005)

I just want to know if it's comming to na.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_More like the third generation, but yeah.









Hahhaaa. Yes. My bad. I totally forgot about the 2nd generation. Thanks for reminding me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

Corrado/Scirocco....Scirocco/Corrado
News of this has been buzzing in so many publications, alongside of many rederings of photoshopped mockups. The previous reports seemed to be from lesser reliable sources, then slowly making it's way into the larger publications (R&T, etc)....
the latest blurb from the MotorTrend "Car of the Year" Edition (Jan 2006):
"VW itself is said to be working on a bunch of new models to be launched before the end of the decade. Of most interest is an all-new two-door coupe said to be the spititual successor of the much-loved Corrado. Designed to fit above the new Golf-based Eos coupe/cabrio, the Corrado successor reportedly will be built on a modified Golf platform, have all wheel drive, and be powered by a 247-horse, 3.2liter V-6."
Why can't VW go back on it's word on bringing back older models? It is the current trend to release retro models, and some really good design has come from it. I personally would consider purchasing this model-the red Corrado-ish rendering is quite appealing to my tastes, but am still waiting to hear the latest quality verdicts from the newest models. I have enough VW projects that are in a constant state of repair, and dont want another.



















_Modified by kuklaki at 1:07 PM 12-12-2005_


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (kuklaki)*

It HAS to be called a Scirocco. It was a far more popular car in terms of sales and has a greater following worldwide. I'm not saying anything against the Corrado. My brother has one and I think it's a great car.
Please VW, call the new model a 'Scirocco'. You know it makes sense.










_Modified by Dr Dub UK at 11:01 PM 12-12-2005_


----------



## mroctober (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Re: (gtisteff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtisteff* »_
























The front repinds me of Isuzu Impulse, other than that, it's got the Corrado spirit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mroctober)*

WOW, I like that even more than the orange photochop. It looks much more practical given the extra glass area. That's just sexy as all hell. Btw, there's a good reason for a new Scirocco to look like an Impulse. The Impulse almost *was* the Mk2 'Rocco.







Since that design and the Mk1 were both penned by Giugiaro the Impulse almost is more Scirocco than the factory-designed Mk2. That's going to sound blasphemous to some, but whatever.


----------



## roccodpeekotrain82 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mroctober)*

the grill looks a little too Acura.


----------



## StillWishIhadaVR (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (roccodpeekotrain82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccodpeekotrain82* »_the grill looks a little too Acura. 

i like acura..then again..i do own an rsxs..







they better not name it the corrado..retire that name..


----------



## bertocolon (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Re: (gtisteff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtisteff* »_
























Where is this from? Is it Photoshop!


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (roccodpeekotrain82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccodpeekotrain82* »_the grill looks a little too Acura. 

That front bumper = Mazda 6?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (crashnburn987)*

I'll stick with the "Old Lady".
A Tribute








And her older sister


----------



## GLI2NR (Jan 8, 2005)

either way if there is going to be a new corrado/sciracco I need to start saving some $.


----------



## KMSgolf (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (GLI2NR)*

they will never make another corrado, at least i dont think so, the corrado didnt sell, they may be worth something now but when they came out no one wanted to spend 25 Grand on a VW and if they make a corrado live up to its predisessar (dont know how to spell that) it will cost too much like the orignial and its sales will suck, were all VW heads thats why we all want it but VW not dumb.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (KMSgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KMSgolf* »_they will never make another corrado, at least i dont think so, the corrado didnt sell, they may be worth something now but when they came out no one wanted to spend 25 Grand on a VW and if they make a corrado live up to its predisessar (dont know how to spell that) it will cost too much like the orignial and its sales will suck, were all VW heads thats why we all want it but VW not dumb.

The Corrado sales suffered for several reasons:
a) Unpleasant changes in exchange rate compared to original expectations
b) High-end price tag with VW's entry-level reputation
c) U.S. market expectations that hatchback = cheap
So, what's different now?
a) U.S. economy is growing stronger (which = future dollar strength against the euro)
b) VW has cultivated an upperscale following in the market and can charge accordingly
c) U.S. market now accepts premium hatchbacks
Finally, while it is true that the Corrado didn't sell well, the Corrado brand has remained respectable and still means something to enthusiasts (who would probably buy most of these things). Meanwhile, a ton more Sciroccos sold back in the 70s and 80s. However, They're now mostly rust buckets. I could see VW going in either direction with this. My vote is still for the Scirocco, of course. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chubbs GTI (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoExpress UK* »_
Volkswagen is building a Golf GTI coupé! Exclusive pictures in this week's mag expose the firm's plans to produce a new sports car, and bring back the Scirocco badge in the process.
Based on information from Auto Express sources in Germany, the mag's images reveal exactly what we have to look forward to. Delivering all the thrills of the Golf GTI in a more performance oriented package, the Scirocco will be VW's first fully fledged coupé since the Corrado was axed in 1996.
In issue 884, we revealed how top brass had let slip their plans in an official press release - and now we have uncovered all the details about the new coupé. In a statement issued about the recent Specialty Equipment Market Association (SEMA) Show in Las Vegas, bosses said: "VW's current model lines are simply one wave of a torrent of new cars. Further down the line, these will include a 2+2 coupé that harks to the heyday of the Scirocco."
This was an unsubtle hint at the car shown here. Surprisingly, it won't use the existing Golf's underpinnings. Engineers are already working on the next-generation car, and it's this that the Scirocco will share its chassis with.
While the original 1974 coupé was designed by Giorgetto Giugiaro, VW's modern version will be penned in-house. Echoing the aggressive front and blunt rear of the Corrado, the newcomer wears its GTI badges with pride. It also shares the hot Golf's grille design, and takes further inspiration from the EcoRacer concept, which we drive exclusively for the first time.
Inside, the Scirocco will have room for four. The cabin will be cosseting, with the rising waistline and low seating position giving a sporty feel, but a glass roof will still let in plenty of light. Many interior components are to be shared with other VW models, but the dashboard will get a unique look. However, designers won't forget the importance of practicality, fitting the Scirocco with a conventional tailgate and a large boot, providing generous luggage space.
While the original Scirocco fought it out with the Ford Capri, the all-new model will have a modern legend to challenge - Audi's next TT. For the first time, the premium marque looks set to produce a three-door hatchback version of its sportster, similar to the Shooting Brake concept revealed at the recent Tokyo Motor Show. 
However, when the Scirocco goes on sale in less than three years' time, it will come with a far more varied engine range than the Audi, and is likely to be considerably cheaper to buy.
No prices have been set for the new Scirocco, but sources in Germany have suggested entry-level models will cost around £17,000. The cheapest versions will be powered by the firm's new 1.4-litre turbo and supercharged TSI engine, tuned to produce 140bhp or 170bhp. The Golf GTI's 200bhp 2.0-litre four-cylinder powerplant will be available, as well as a 170bhp 2.0-litre TDI diesel variant, while a 3.2-litre V6 flagship is also expected. Buyers will have a choice of either six-speed manual or DSG clutchless manual transmissions.
While VW has said that it will make further announcements at the 2006 SEMA event, a concept version of the Scirocco isn't expected to debut until the Geneva Motor Show in 2007. It will then be around a year before the coupé appears in right-hand-drive form, allowing the first buyers to take delivery before the summer of 2008.
Chris Thorp


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (Chubbs GTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll buy a Racco III http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , at least it wont piss off the garage queen


----------



## GolfGuy2003 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

"Among planned niche vehicles are a Golf-based coupe that will be called the Scirocco, due in 2008, and a four-door, coupe-style vehicle based on the Passat that will be similar to the Mercedes-Benz CLS. The Passat coupe should be in showrooms by 2009."
from:: Title: VW will pull niche vehicles from its 'hat' , By: Stein, Jason, de Oliveira, Paulo Soares, Automotive News Europe, 11/28/2005, Vol. 10, Issue 24
Database: Business Source Premier


----------



## dutch schwartz (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm really not sure why VW would resurrect the Corrado name. The car had poor sales, and more than it's share of quality control issues. The corrado came into this world as a higher end sports coupe. As was mentioned already, "high end" and "VW" eally are not synonymous. The touareg and the phaeton have not exactly lit the world on fire with their sales figures. 
The Phaeton is basically an Audi A8. Audi has the brand recognition to get that kind of price; VW does not. 
The Touareg is a Cayenne. Porsche has the recognition to command a high price; VW does not.
Combine the "name recognition" that is thought of for dependable moderately priced vehicles, with some serious quality control issues, it is no wonder that people shy away from VW when they want more $$ for their product. They cannot produce a reliable moderatly priced car; who in their right mind would pay Porsche $$ for VW "quality"?


----------



## mroctober (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (dutch schwartz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dutch schwartz* »_ who in their right mind would pay Porsche $$ for VW "quality"?

Then again, VW owners are a bit quirky.... 
VW should stop competing with high-end brands. They have a nice niche in "entry-level, mid-priced, european" in US market. They are now trying to cover the full pricing spectrum of cars which the Japanese had already tried and found that seperate branding is needed to accomplish the task. What's a good name for luxury VW? some how "Voltaire" comes to mind....is that the fortune telling machine in "Big"?


----------



## Shagghie (Dec 27, 2000)

Why not both? Entry level Rocco, and Porsche-eating Rado?
There are so many designs out there.
The Rado was almost a Porsche lest we all forget...
Anyone who's owned a Rado B4 will attest.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*

The best rendition I have seen is in the latest issue of CAR magazine.
everyone should definatly check it out you won't be disappointed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

